# Overstaffed…



## brizzality (Dec 18, 2021)

Seems we’ve said this before on here but as it’s getting slower I still see new hires coming in.  Can someone in Hr, PC, or OM explain why HR needs to keep people coming in? We have several underperforming staff members not being terminated.  Really frustrating as We could have highly performing individuals come work OT vs having 3 people on staff performing carton air at 40%. We had 1 team member on A2 above 100% on any function last weekend and that was a team member over 2 years.  Where is the accountability? We could cut 1/3 of our staff easily. HR bringing in dead weight has to stop. This whole hire anything and anyone is annoying.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 18, 2021)

Common event


----------



## Unleashed Dog (Dec 18, 2021)

Sometimes its revolving door effect. Which is what my store is doing. We are hiring more because we are about to terminate a lot of underperforming seasonals nearing their trial period end. Could be ASANTS though...


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Dec 18, 2021)

We're constantly hiring, hell I've seen orientation classes on Christmas Eve....


----------



## rd123 (Dec 18, 2021)

We had orientation even yesterday . I think lot of people quit in their first two weeks . Also we need more fulfillment TMs . But salesfloor TMs are overstaffed and most of the closing shift TMs are left with nothing to do and I have no idea what they do for 8 hr shifts . I hope they Atleast did a good zone .


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Dec 18, 2021)

brizzality said:


> Seems we’ve said this before on here but as it’s getting slower I still see new hires coming in.  Can someone in Hr, PC, or OM explain why HR needs to keep people coming in? We have several underperforming staff members not being terminated.  Really frustrating as We could have highly performing individuals come work OT vs having 3 people on staff performing carton air at 40%. We had 1 team member on A2 above 100% on any function last weekend and that was a team member over 2 years.  Where is the accountability? We could cut 1/3 of our staff easily. HR bringing in dead weight has to stop. This whole hire anything and anyone is annoying.


If you have underperforming TM’s then it is the job of the TL/ETL of that area to document  and hold their TM’s accountable….not HR.  Who are doing the interviews? It should be your TL’s/ETL’s doing them, so the dead weight is on them.  There have been several times this season where I have been very surprised by someone who received a job offer and my gut is usually correct. So, start placing more of the blame on your leaders and HR.  As for bringing in new people, we are often doing orientations to replace the people who have left.


----------



## MrT (Dec 18, 2021)

Frontlanegirl said:


> If you have underperforming TM’s then it is the job of the TL/ETL of that area to document  and hold their TM’s accountable….not HR.  Who are doing the interviews? It should be your TL’s/ETL’s doing them, so the dead weight is on them.  There have been several times this season where I have been very surprised by someone who received a job offer and my gut is usually correct. So, start placing more of the blame on your leaders and HR.  As for bringing in new people, we are often doing orientations to replace the people who have left.


They work for a dc


----------



## Targetking (Dec 18, 2021)

brizzality said:


> Seems we’ve said this before on here but as it’s getting slower I still see new hires coming in.  Can someone in Hr, PC, or OM explain why HR needs to keep people coming in? We have several underperforming staff members not being terminated.  Really frustrating as We could have highly performing individuals come work OT vs having 3 people on staff performing carton air at 40%. We had 1 team member on A2 above 100% on any function last weekend and that was a team member over 2 years.  Where is the accountability? We could cut 1/3 of our staff easily. HR bringing in dead weight has to stop. This whole hire anything and anyone is annoying.


slower? lol


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Dec 18, 2021)

MrT said:


> They work for a dc


Then who manages the employees? Their leaders or HR?


----------



## boringClerk03 (Dec 18, 2021)

Frontlanegirl said:


> Then who manages the employees? Their leaders or HR?


OMs, SOMs and PC indirectly. Not HR.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Dec 18, 2021)

boringClerk03 said:


> OMs, SOMs and PC indirectly. Not HR.


Exactly. And this was my point to the post.


----------



## MrT (Dec 19, 2021)

Frontlanegirl said:


> Exactly. And this was my point to the post.


Yeah i just meant it isnt what there leaders are called.  Also i would assume hr is handling a lot of the hiring rn.  I know in the area around me most places hr is just pushing through anyone that has any sort of availability.


----------



## happygoth (Dec 20, 2021)

At my store we just got another Style seasonal. Not sure why because we seems fully staffed for seasonal but maybe they have a plan.


----------



## brizzality (Dec 20, 2021)

i am at a dc. Our om’s said last night they are puzzled as to why they keep hiring. Production is being looked at they said and we have been over on hours the past 3 weekends on our A2 shift. Don’t know often that happens but they made it seem as if it were worrisome. We brought on 78 team members from the night shift in the Fulfillment night shift that was seasonal. They were spread out to different shifts and departments this past weekend. I get the high turnover throughout but that has dropped. I think they anticipated drops and work were just inaccurate and the forecasts just didnt pan out.
we added 6 of those seasonal workers and they are leaving 8 hours into their scheduled 12 hour shifts. They are budgeting for 4 people picking carton air for the last 4 hours. for warehouse and inbound it’s a lot of broom pushing for those Who want hours.


----------



## lucidtm (Dec 21, 2021)

Maybe they're keeping a high level of staff right now in case there are a lot of TM's coming down with COVID over the next few months? I feel like with all of the new variants constantly appearing they're trying to keep the employee list pretty well stocked. It's also regular cold/flu season so 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Dec 21, 2021)

If bidens requirements pass tms will quit who refuse to get the vaccine or take weekly tests.


----------

